# Biotoecus Opercularis spawn!



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

I was finally able to source a male for my wild group and after just over a week of being in the tank I got a spawn! All of the stories I've heard about how sensitive they are and their apparent need for a ph of 5.0 or less are indeed false! All it took was neutral water that I was starting to soften with oak leaves and peat bringing the ph to 6.7 and a temp of 79 degrees. I still owe you guys some pics of them. I'll get those posted as soon as I can get some decent ones( these fish won't stay still for anything).


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have never heard of this fish before and Googled it when I saw your post. Very cool looking fish. I am anxious to see your pics when you post them. Congrats on the spawn.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks, I was so excited that if my hip was fully healed I would have done a backflip! Dale is going to be a happy man when they're grown out I gave him dibs on the first spawn.


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I will have to check them out if he brings them into the store.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats, deffinately a rarely bred species. :thumb:


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm sure Dale will bring them into the store. I'll let you know when I bring them down because as soon as the other dwarf nuts find out they'll be gone.

Dwarfpike, they are pretty rarely bred, we would obviously see more if they were imported more. I waited ten years to get a few females and another year to get a male.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Are you sure the eggs are fertile? it is one thing to have a spawn, yet another to raise fry for these guys it seems :lol: Congrats on the spawn, VERY cool little fish :thumb:

Ray


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

RayQ said:


> Are you sure the eggs are fertile? it is one thing to have a spawn, yet another to raise fry for these guys it seems :lol: Congrats on the spawn, VERY cool little fish :thumb:
> 
> Ray


I'm pretty sure this one is viable, the male has taken an intrest in defending the eggs(which is a really good sign) and at the same time trying to spawn with another female.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

The eggs have hatched!! I can see a ton of wigglers in the pvc! I guess it's time to go and get some microworms and fire up a third brineshrimp hatchery.
I will be posting pics of the adults tomorrow.


----------



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

well done =D>

how long have u had the females and were they adult when u got them?


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

A b s T r a c T said:


> well done =D>
> 
> how long have u had the females and were they adult when u got them?


I got the females last February as sub-adults, maybe an inch long.


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow... congrats :thumb: Post pics when you can!


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

CHK said:


> Wow... congrats :thumb: Post pics when you can!


Pics of the adults will be up tomorrow and I will get pics of the little ones as they grow.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

PICS!!!!!!














bucket.com/albums/ww194/gillie







_photos/newphotos210.jpg[/IMG]







/gillie_photos/newphotos191.jpg[/IMG]


----------

